
Designing Interfaces [book] - mcxx
http://designinginterfaces.com/
======
dpapathanasiou
Is there more content in the dead tree version, or is it all online at that
site?

~~~
mcxx
There's a sample chapter on oreilly.com (Chapter IV: Organizing the page)
which has a lot more text and examples.

